
2001 in 70mm: Pod bay doors look better than ever, still won’t open - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/2001-in-70mm-luxuriate-in-variously-evolved-humans-going-places-eating-things/
======
walrus01
If you've never seen 2001 in a really high quality format, and don't have the
opportunity to see it in 70mm in a real theatre...

Everything I'm about to write below sounds like utter film snobbery. But I
think it's important to grok that at the release of 2001 when it was brand new
in theatres, _people were absolutely stoned_ watching it. Ask anyone of about
age 65+ who lived through the latter half of the 1960s.

You need:

3 hours of absolutely uninterrupted time with no external noises or
distractions

a totally dark room

A 70" or larger 4K 60Hz screen

a high quality 2160p copy of 2001 (either 4K bluray or a copy that's at least
20GB in size, relative to its running length and the bitrate you need for good
quality).

a good quality 5.1 sound system with a subwoofer

enjoy!

